# Hemi's Emergency- part 2



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Well, it seems life never stays good for long. 
I picked up Hemi tonight at 7:15 and while driving home, he seizured. This wasn't the grand maul type he had been having, it was more a gerneralized seizure to his head and face, but still disturbing with all the sudden foaming at the mouth. It happened only 25 minutes since I picked him up. I immediately turned back around and, while on the way back to the vet (which turns into an Emergency Clinic after hours) he had 2 more of the same type. After his last one, however, he began a constant "tick" in the muscles of his ears and right up on top of his head. He would howl his head off, his leg would start shaking and then, boom, another seizure.
I ran into the office and was immediately taken to the back treatment area (I get special attention, I guess, since I was a vet tech).
As soon as I set him down, I heard his breathing rapidly increasing and I knew another seizure was coming. I yelled for some phenobarb and for an immediate dose of diazepam (which can stop a seizure almost instantly). I gave him his dose right into the muscle of his hind leg, and about 10 mins later you would have never known what had just happened (besides the foam bubbles on his chin and chest).
So he's back in his little doggy hospital with an IV tube (I recommended that they put a cone on him if he comes around) and the last I saw him he was just about comatose (like I had found him yesterday).
I'm not sure what I'm going to do now. A tech tipped me off that the specific vet that had "cared" for Hemi is a downright theif. He charges for things you can't disprove that he didn't do, but he doesn't treat symptoms right. With the ticking in the head that I noticed, I'm now scared to death of Distemper. If that's the case, I'll be signing Hemi's Death Certificate. If he keeps having these because he's hypoglycemic/diabetic (which the vet told me he wasn't but a tech told me he was), then I guess he'll be getting insulin the rest of his life. If it's Epilepsy (basically lay-man's terms in dogs for saying "we don't know why he's seizuring") then we'll have to see what course of treatment will work.
So, as it is right now, Hemi's life is now in the balance between quality of life and cost of treatment (as much as I hate to say it, I still have a 1 year old that I need to think of first before the puppy). Of course, if this is Distemper or something that I cannot afford to control, I'll be writing Hemi's obit very soon it seems.
I may not seem like the religious person, but I think Hemi can use all the prayers you can send his way.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Sarah Hall said:


> Well, it seems life never stays good for long.
> I picked up Hemi tonight at 7:15 and while driving home, he seizured. This wasn't the grand maul type he had been having, it was more a gerneralized seizure to his head and face, but still disturbing with all the sudden foaming at the mouth. It happened only 25 minutes since I picked him up. I immediately turned back around and, while on the way back to the vet (which turns into an Emergency Clinic after hours) he had 2 more of the same type. After his last one, however, he began a constant "tick" in the muscles of his ears and right up on top of his head. He would howl his head off, his leg would start shaking and then, boom, another seizure.
> I ran into the office and was immediately taken to the back treatment area (I get special attention, I guess, since I was a vet tech).
> As soon as I set him down, I heard his breathing rapidly increasing and I knew another seizure was coming. I yelled for some phenobarb and for an immediate dose of diazepam (which can stop a seizure almost instantly). I gave him his dose right into the muscle of his hind leg, and about 10 mins later you would have never known what had just happened (besides the foam bubbles on his chin and chest).
> ...


By "not" grand mal, and having a facial tic (and ears), or chorea, do you mean the rest of his body was not becoming rigid or spastic? You are thinking that the first phase (fever, coughing, nasal discharge) of distemper may have happened and been survived when you did not have him yet, and that he is maybe now into the neurologic phase?

Hypoglycemia and diabetes -- can you ask for the blood test lab results that led the vet to say he had neither? Those blood sugar levels are not something a vet can make up (unless he refuses to hand you the lab report.... then I'd wonder, for sure).

This is all very distressing, I understand, but the things the tech is saying sound a little like a tech who is angry with a vet, or a tech who thinks he knows a lot and isn't being paid enough attention to.

Sarah, I know that you completely understand that the kindest and best thing all around may well be to put the pup down.

I want to say that if you decide to do that in the absence of a pretty solid diagnosis with a good prognosis tomorrow or Saturday, I for one will think that you have done the right thing. I've never been one to force a dog to live as an invalid, or in pain, or, as you say, with no quality of life.

It would NOT be premature after all that has happened if you made this decision tomorrow or the next day. This is only my opinion, but I have seen people waver and vacillate for days and days, only to finally make what was really the inevitable decision many dollars later (and many hours of puppy misery later, too).

I hope you can get some sleep tonight and then tomorrow ask for a consultation and the test results from the last go-round......... maybe there will be a strong clinical diagnosis and prognosis. If not, I know you have the strength to make a decision.

I will be thinking of him and you and wishing very much for a good outcome. Either way, you will have done the best you could do.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Thank you, Connie. 
With the seizures he was having tonight he didn't become rigid (although his rear legs would very faintly twitch right before it became full blown). With the facial tic, he acted almost normally, however he was still becoming more and more disoriented after each seizure. Having gotten Hemi from such a shady place, you never know what could have happened before if he did survive the first phase of Distemper. I've seen it happen before in older dogs, but haven't seen a pup in any of the practices I worked in with Distemper at all.
I am going to request the lab results tomorrow (since the clinic was "officially" closed and the records are all locked up. I know how to read bloodwork, so it won't be a problem for me to decipher any unusual values or those that may be linked. 
The tech that told me about the vet actually didn't even work for him. The emergency clinic that she will be working at is just renting the facilities now until all their equipment arrives and is set to go at their new location. She just has seen case upon case of HIS patients coming back seemingly untreated. Plus, you have to think, this vet didn't reccomend I get an opinon on the seizures by a veterinary neurologist. He didn't even send me home with any meds besides a vitamin supplement. He said he, nor his staff, witnessed any seizures, but how can you explain the pup having a seizure almost immediately after we left? We kept the car quiet so as not to disturb him (he slept all the ride until about 3 minutes before the first seizure, then would seem to drift in and out of conciousness, or maybe even sleep, between seizures until that 3 minute mark where he would throw his head back and scream and howl) so I don't think he got bombarded by sounds or lights (we kept his head under a sheet or he would nuzzle it under my fiance's arm to sleep) to cause his seizures.
Reading through the 3-sheet adoption paper, I found a VERY small section that says "This pet is being sold AS IS and the Florida State Pet Lemon Law WILL NOT apply or uphold in the court of law". I wouldn't have signed this if I saw it, and I really hate that my fiance signed the papers without reading them. If a place puts that on their papers, they obviously have something to hide. I'm calling my uncle (an Attorney) tomorrow morning to see if this is even legal to do in the first place. The woman already violated many of the Lemon Law rules, so if she is not legally able to waive that law she will be in serious trouble no matter what the outcome is. I've spent $300+ already on treatment (not counting the huge emergency bill I'll get tomorrow). I think we need one of those "Con Artist" pages because I have 2 places I can quickly put on there.


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

*Sarah Hall said:*


> I may not seem like the religious person, but I think Hemi can use all the prayers you can send his way.


I have been, and will continue, to pray for Hemi, yourself and the rest of the family.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Poor Hemi! Healing thoughts & prayers his way!


I don't think anyone can "opt out" of lemon laws. That's kinda like putting that big sign up that says "Not Responsible for Accidents". Well, O.K. buddy, but the courts seem to feel differently.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Just got back home, was called on emergency to come to the office. Hemi's vitals crashed, so I came prepared to give him freedom. As I walked in and saw him lying so lifeless in the cage I just had to ghasp "Oh, Hemi..." and at the sound of my voice he miraculously seemed to shake off his comatose state and sit up and look at me, his cute little tail wagging. Of course, at this point he can't see me, but he sure can hear and smell me. I gathered him in my arms and rocked him like an infant until he blisfully fell back to sleep. The high does of valium (diazepam) seems to keep him comfortable. He's had 6 seizures since being at the emergency vet, each one getting worse and getting close together. This last one was the worst seizure I and every tech there had ever seen. Most dogs, even very strong adult dogs, die from seizures not half as bad as that one. He began the normal facial tic seizure, but then it became a full-blown grand maul seizure. He was biting at anything and everything, and was screaming. We gave him the diazepam and that calmed him right down. It was a higher dose, .5cc, than he had been getting. It's been an hour since he's had one (at the height of that bad run of them they were almost every 15 minutes) and his vitals are miraculously almost normal for a pup his age. He's still very sleepy from the diazepam, but he'll seem to wake up for a minute or two and seems to be quite peaceful and almost even happy if he hears a kind word whispered in his ear.
We are waiting and still holding out some faint hope that he could pull through this. He's the strongest willed dog I've ever seen, and because he nor his body is giving up, I'll still have that sliver of hope. Everyone agrees, however, if he has another big seizure we're just going to give him another big dose of diazepam and then euthanize him. More than likely, seeing as how my luck runs with just about everything, I'll be writing later today a memorial for this wonderful little pup. I, also, will be looking into seeking legal action against the vet hospital for misdiagnosis causing death. I'll also see about the "rescue".
Thank you everyone for your continued support.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

So sorry you and hemi are going through this.

My prayers are with you, too.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

My prayers too, with you, your family, and Hemi. It seems you have excellent insight and actions to follow. Stay strong and carry on...

and thank you for being one of the kind, compassionate ones in rescue..."being his human" is one of the best things you are doing for this Hemi dog.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm so sorry things have taken a downward turn, but NO ONE is going to blame you if it comes to having to euthanize little Hemi. I, too, will be praying and hoping that a miracle happens.  I'll be keeping YOU in my prayers as well. I can't imagine how difficult this situation is for you.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Our thoughts are with you guys too. Life can be such a damn rollercoaster sometimes.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

The poor little guy. All I can say is that I understand that grand mal (which means, loosely, "very bad") seizures shut down the consciousness of the victim, so while they look horrifying to us, the victim isn't aware of the violence. Not much consolation.  

I am so relieved for this little guy that he has someone to care for him now, whether it is or is not his last episode in this life. He needed you.

I see what you mean about the vet. :x


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Well, I've made my decision. A visiting neuro specialist took a look at Hemi (for free, thankfully) and his prognosis is extremely poor even if we kept him going for the virus to run it's course. If he somehow managed to survive the Distemper, he would be about 95% blind in both eyes, would need assistance getting up and walking, would most likely be epileptic, and basically would have absolutely no quality of life. Thankfully, he hasn't had any more seizures since his last big one, and he's resting quite peacefully now. I'm waiting for my fiance to get home, and then we're going to go to the clinic and say our good byes and have him put to sleep. My fiance won't stay Cost of treatment is through the roof, and with the neurological damage done already... I just can't let a dog suffer because I want him alive. I already have the terrible images of his seizures burned into his head, but I also have those good times of him bouncing around acting like a lively, healthy puppy that are stronger. This certainly won't be easy on me, but I'll know I'm doing the absolute best thing for him. I'm sure he'll thank me at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

No question at all that you are doing the only kind thing...... hard on you, but by far the easiest on the little guy. 

I am always very sad when humans who can't bear to lose a canine friend decide to let the dog live as an invalid........ or even drag out an inevitable decision. It's so hard -- but it's our responsibility. You're to be applauded. All we can do is give it our best and then make the right decision.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Our hearts are with you. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for all of your support everyone. I'll be leaving in about 45 mins to go release Hemi from this terrible existance. I'm thinking about writing an article and submitting it to anywhere/everywhere about the importance of vaccinations and how those few dollars you spend are nothing compared to the monatary and emotional costs of treatment.
Oh, and I haven't forgotten about getting the vet back for causing my pup unneccesary suffering. As soon as the vet that owns the hospital gets back, he's going to get a piece of my mind. From what I've seen he's a very nice guy, and I've been told he'll refund the money I paid for the unneccesary treatment and let me go on a payment plan for anything that won't be covered by what I already paid. The so-called rescue is going to get it too. I won't let Hemi die in vain.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Then the present vet is certain that this is distemper? 

At any rate, my heart's with you all.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I am sorry for your loss but grateful for Hemi's sake that you recongize that keeping him alive with a poor poor quality of life.

At least he lived long enough to know your love and will be waiting for you at the bridge, forever the happy bouncing puppy he should be.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

Sarah, I am very sorry for your loss.

Debbie


----------



## Mark Keating (Sep 3, 2006)

I am truly sorry you are going through this.
My friend went through something very similiar with his Beauceron. After visiting a vet who practices chinese medicine, he found out his dog was having a reaction to hot meats(beef). 

I deem you a Saint for your efforts.
Mark


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Well, things have gone from bad to worse. When I went in to the vet's to put Hemi to sleep, the vet noted that a case of rabies had been found in the area that I had adopted Hemi from. With that in mind they now want to keep him alive for 10 days in isolation to make sure he hasn't contracted rabies. I'm attempting to get in contact with the head vet to convince them to just put Hemi to sleep and then to send the brain off to CDC for rabies testing. So for the time being, he has to suffer. He hasn't had any more seizures, luckily, so they're keeping him sedated in isolation. I understand their concern, there are 2 vet techs that are pregnant who have had contact with him, but I do not think it is the humane thing to do to keep him going for another 6 days.
I called Animal Services of Orange County, and now have a case being made against this so-called rescue. I learned that she has had numerous complaints against living conditions, etc. but that no animal has ever died directly from her neglect. I am worried, because there were 3 more puppies in Hemi's pen, as well as a whole litter of newborn Boxer pups that now have been in contact with the Distemper virus.
So, now the case against her is growing, and more than likely I will be able to pursue her legally for vet costs, as well as "pain and suffering" caused to both the puppy and my family. I'll keep the board informed of any new information in this case, but if something is deemed confidential, then obviously it will be kept so until the case has been resolved. I'm pretty sure I can get an out of court settlement from her, but I want this rescue to be shut down and will pursue it vigorously in Hemi's honor.
Thanks to everyone for your support.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm lost. Rabies is transmitted through a bite. Did he bite anyone?


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

No, he didn't bite anyone, but when he would seizure he would foam excessively at the mouth and people were in contact with that. I understand, because people's handwashing is atrocious these days, but unless there's something they're not telling me I'm lost as well.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Sarah Hall said:


> No, he didn't bite anyone, but when he would seizure he would foam excessively at the mouth and people were in contact with that. I understand, because people's handwashing is atrocious these days, but unless there's something they're not telling me I'm lost as well.


It's transmitted only through a bite. 

I guess I'd be asking some questions, like WTF? for starters.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Keeping him alive also makes zero sense. What the heck are they not telling you?

QUOTE from Washington State University School of Vet Med:

The only conclusive way to know if an animal is (was) rabid is to identify the virus in brain tissue after the animal is dead. END QUOTE

This is not some new info; this has been the known fact since I can remember. 

10-day isolation is to watch an animal who HAS bitten but who you're trying to save, by observing for signs of rabies in hopes that none show up and the animal doesn't have to be destroyed.

This situation is unrelated to the whole rabies protocol in ANY situation. The dog is going to be put down; putting him down is the only sure way to get a rabies diagnosis..... If it's suspected that the very-rare transmission via saliva from a rabid animal into an open sore on a handler happened, then putting him down to get a diagnosis would be the way they'd be going. :?:


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Well I just spoke to the origional vet (the one who has so much controvery) and he said to my suprise, that Hemi is up and eating/drinking without IV fluids. I spoke with him at length about what the vet I saw last night had told me, and he said he "doesn't know why she would say that, because rabies isn't what's going on" he further said "it's always on the list for unvaccinated dogs, but it's on this particular dog's list WAY down on the bottom". I'm going to go visit today and see what Hemi's progress truely is. I'm thinking if he can still recognize my voice/smell and looks like he is truely making progress, I may take him home with a backup of fluids and some meds and see how he does. It's like a rollercoaster and now I'm so torn as to what to do. It seems from the reports I'm getting that somehow, some way this puppy is fighting the virus and may actually pull through. It's been known to happen, but this may be a first in such a young pup. I'm still pursuing the "rescue" for damages, but if Hemi pulls through this he'll be my Miracle Pup. He most likely will be blind for the rest of his life, but I've trained blind dogs before and they don't really seen all that effected by their disability. He may have some neurological problems with his front legs, and may knuckle over when he walks occasionally, but he can now stand/sit/laydown/go potty on his own.
I'd really appreciate anyone's comments on this, because it's such a strange thing that's happening. Do you think I should keep him alive and see how he keeps improving, or should I put him to sleep even though he's fighting?


----------



## Diana Matusik (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm so sorry for all the problems with poor Hemi. Is there another clinic you can take him to? Sounds like this place is a disaster waiting to happen. :? Is it your regular clinic? If not, you should get him out of there and straight to your regular one. I definitely don't agree that they were wanting to keep him alive for rabies when it's much easier to go ahead and do the post mortem tests, especially given Hemi's condition.

Best of luck with him. I hope whatever the outcome is, Hemi feels better soon!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

The worst thing is there is no "pat" answer (as you are painfully aware). Usually, we have had our dogs around long enough to know whether or not life is still enjoyable for them. You have been placed in a very difficult posititon. The one thing I do know is that even though I may not be able to help you make this decision, I can support you whole heartedly whatever you decide.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Diana Matusik said:


> I'm so sorry for all the problems with poor Hemi. Is there another clinic you can take him to? Sounds like this place is a disaster waiting to happen. :? Is it your regular clinic? If not, you should get him out of there and straight to your regular one. I definitely don't agree that they were wanting to keep him alive for rabies when it's much easier to go ahead and do the post mortem tests, especially given Hemi's condition.
> 
> Best of luck with him. I hope whatever the outcome is, Hemi feels better soon!


I'm with Diana. I'd have a very hard time making a decision like this based on info from people you don't trust or believe (with good reason).


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm with Diana & Connie too. These people have gone from one extreme to another with the information they have given you.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Well, I just went and visited Hemi at the vets, and got greeted with a suprise. The doctor put me in a room, and I was suddenly thinking that Hemi had probably passed away of a seizure and this whole ordeal was over. They opened the door partially, put something on the floor, and then, marching out of the doorway into the room, came Hemi. His reflexes had improved, however he will remain blind for life. He's still a bit shakey, he was sedated all day yesterday and most of last night, but otherwise he is his normal self!!!!!
I couldn't believe that this puppy was him, except I know him and this was my pup! He reportedly has been eating ravenously, drinking water fine, and can stand for long periods. He's also his feisty self in that he doesn't want to be held. He'd rather go explore than be held.
So I think we'll see how he does this weekend, and then on Monday I'll make the final decision. I hate to be seeming like I'm being selfish, but the fact that he's fought this hard makes me second-guess putting him to sleep.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

You are not being selfish. It has to be obvious to anyone who has read all this that your interest is what is best for the dog. If that weren't the case, you would have put him down. I really admire your spirit in all of this. You are a very strong person. I think going day by day is all you can do at this point.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks, Susan. I keep telling myself that if he's fighting and not giving up and keeps improving, that I've saved his life again. So we'll take this day-by-day, and see where this leads me.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> You are not being selfish. It has to be obvious to anyone who has read all this that your interest is what is best for the dog. If that weren't the case, you would have put him down. I really admire your spirit in all of this. You are a very strong person. I think going day by day is all you can do at this point.


I think so too.

I would say otherwise, except that I dog-sat a 6-year-old dog who had been blind since puppyhood while his owner had surgery and then rehab, and this dog required very little in the way of special needs. I put scented oil on the furniture legs and on the steps to the outside, and another scent in a line to the dog dishes, and I learned how to walk with him, and most people would not know he was blind. One problem was that he would occasionally give what another dog mistook for a challenging stare, but I trained him to turn to me on command, so that was not a big deal either.

BTW, I learned all this from one book. It was Carolyn Levine, I think, called Living with Blind Dogs. The library had it. I whizzed through it and felt totally prepared to take the dog (Regis) for a few weeks.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Putting down a dog that looks to be making a recovery, IMO, is pretty dumb. If the dog's gonna make it then why not wait to see if the dog's gonna have a good life, rather than assume it won't?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Yep..... looks like you're doing what we would all do, Sarah: taking it day by day and doing an eval of what his life is like.

I lean way away from making a dog live as in invalid, but now I know firsthand that blindness is not an illness for a young dog.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I found the book; I was spelling her first name wrong.

http://www.amazon.com/Living-Blind-Dogs-Resource-Low-Vision/dp/0967225345

It's expensive, but it's the kind of book libraries have; the library system in this town had 3 copies.

Very practical; very useful. As I mentioned, after I read this book I felt (and was) equipped and ready to have a blind dog in my house. 

According to the reviewers, the 2nd edition is even better, with added stuff about dealing with cats, having sighted dogs in the same house, traveling with the blind dog, etc.

Then later she wrote New Skills for Blind Dogs, which I have not read.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I think we will all support you in whatever decision you make. If he is a happy puppy, so what if he can't see? Blind dogs do seem to have a way of getting along just fine -- their world is so much more odors than visual!!!

Now we really have to plan that get together!


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

I just came back from visiting Hemi, I'm leaving him in there a little longer to bring his glucose level back to normal, plus I'm running a lot of errands today so I wouldn't be able to watch him 24/7. I'll be picking him up tomorrow. He is being his happy little self, and all the techs are complaining that he won't let them cuddle him like before. I view that as excellent news, because it's not his style to lay still and be held. They let him out all the time, since everyone there is in love with him and has gotten really wrapped up in his case. They've even started a fund for his continuing care. They told me he has learned exactly where he can/cannot run, so he takes off running up and down the kennel walkway and will jump sideways barking at the really loud dogs. He still bangs into walls/cage doors every now and then, but he's learning to stick his whiskers out and be a little more careful in feeling his way along places he isn't 100% sure about. He also marches more than every, he throws his front legs out as far as they can go so he can avoid running nose-first into anything. He always has his tail curled up over his back, and never gets scared of loud noises even though he can't see.
I'm so glad I didn't put him to sleep! So what if he's blind? He'll still be the wonderful little dog he his!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

He sure sounds like the personality type to deal with no sight without a second thought.

Man, what an amazing story!


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Yep, I'm going to try and look it up, but he may be the youngest pup ever to have survived Neurological Distemper. He obviously has shown his temperament: a fighter who won't give up, and extremely stable. He hasn't shown any aggression to being touched when he doesn't know your there, he simply reaches back and touches you with his nose. Who knows, maybe Carbon can be his Guide Dog when they get older? :lol:


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

So I spoke to the head vet at Underhill Animal Hospital (where Hemi is being treated) and he suggested a blood test to make sure Hemi has beaten Distemper before sending him home. He noted that there can be a chance of infection for my son if Hemi is sent home too early. I agreed, so Hemi will be there until Friday (probably) until the blood test is back. The test has to be sent off to Kansas(?) or some other state veterinary college. He said the "chewing gum fits" that Hemi had have not come back, and that he thinks Hemi is not 100% blind, but rather can see SOME dark shadows, especially if they move (a person, another dog, etc). I don't really care if he's completely or just partially blind, because that's something I can manage, I just want to make sure he's completely beaten this, especially if my son can get some sort of sickness from it.
So there's the update on the little guy.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Sarah Hall said:


> So I spoke to the head vet at Underhill Animal Hospital (where Hemi is being treated) and he suggested a blood test to make sure Hemi has beaten Distemper before sending him home.......


There are three tests for making a clinical diagnosis of distemper (none of which can actually say that there will not be progressive neuro damage). Because they said "blood," that limits it, I think, to two. (One test is done on spinal fluid; it's an antibody test that cannot give a positive from a vaccination, unlike the blood antibody test).

The others (blood) are for (1) distemper inclusion bodies, or actual clumps of the virus seen in the blood, and (2) distemper antibody levels (or titers), which will indicate that distemper (or a vaccination) happened to the patient recently.

So maybe they are saying that they are trying to pin down a solid diagnosis, as opposed to pin down a recovery...... ?

Yes, distemper is akin to human measles.

Also, about other dogs: a recovered dog may shed virus up to 2-3 months. The most intense viral shedding occurs in the first 2 weeks of infection.

That's an interesting point about being so young and recovering from the neuro stage of distemper, because it's pretty well-accepted that generally older dogs have a much better survival rate. I'll look around on saved distemper sites later and see if any mention that stat.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

That's REALLY good news that he might have some vision.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

I tried looking up survival rates for puppies6-8wks old, but couldn't find any. I think I'm going to try to contact the American College of Veterinary Medicine if I can't find anything. I'm sure they'd also be interested in the case, since he's just so young. All I could find are sites saying the regular phase of Distemper is about a 50% survival rate, and that NeuroDistemper is even less. These were based, I believe on older dogs, so the survival rates would be even less, I would assume, in very young puppies.
If anyone finds anything let me know.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Sarah Hall said:


> I tried looking up survival rates for puppies6-8wks old, but couldn't find any. I think I'm going to try to contact the American College of Veterinary Medicine if I can't find anything. I'm sure they'd also be interested in the case, since he's just so young. All I could find are sites saying the regular phase of Distemper is about a 50% survival rate, and that NeuroDistemper is even less. These were based, I believe on older dogs, so the survival rates would be even less, I would assume, in very young puppies.
> If anyone finds anything let me know.


Yes, that survival rate is an across-the-age-board number. So far I haven't found a table by age.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Sounds like it was a good day for Hemi & you. Sarah, don't forget to take care of yourself through all of this. Try to get as much sleep as you can, I know this has taken one hell of a toll out of you. I'm keeping everything crossed that he pulls through this. You know, Hemi should be the mascot for this site. I hope that when he comes home, you post a ton of pictures of the little guy.


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

> Man, what an amazing story!


Yes, it sure is. Sarah, your dog is a real trooper! See, prayer works!!!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I've been hesitating about posting this story, but here goes: My Zorba Tiekerhook dog was the most amazing dog I ever had. We were a true team or pack or family. He was one of those really special dogs that only come around once in a lifetime. He was my sole mate, & we took very good care of each other. When Zorba was a little over 10, he had to have a total hip replacement. Within a couple of weeks of that, he started limping on the other hind leg. The specialists were doing everything they could to figure out the problem. One day I was walking him & he fell down. He had broken the other hind leg. They rushed him into surgery, but found he had a bone tumor. The took a sample to send to labratory, then fixed the leg as best they could using grafted bone, wirews, screws, external fixators, etc. The lab came bvack with findings of no cancer, Thank god, my vet didn't let it go at that. The upshot was he had bone cancer. If we had done nothing he probably woudln't have lived out the month. So they went back, amputated that leg& then he became the patient of Dr. Allice Villalobos. Every so many days I took him there for his chemo & his tests. The thing is, although I can't pu my fingure on it, he very clearly told me he still wanted to live. He was as demanding as allways, barked lound & long for his silly ball, then would toss it back to me played ball with me all the time, had his eyes on me making sure I was taking care of him. We were together for the last year of his life playing, roughhousing (in his funny way) He alsways looked at me like"right - lets get going, Sue - I've muched to do so get moving!Since he never had the time to develop strentgh in the leg with the hip repalcement,I became his 4th leg. We went for long walks & swims, & it was allways him saying to "come on lets GO!!!! On days he couldn't walk, I put him on his little cart & pull him around. He sat on that cart as if he was the pope surveying his sujects. Unfortunately, after a while, he didn't to go for a walk in the wagon. So he & I played in the house together, I kept him absoultly clean at all times, as was his bed on my bed. Please understand Zorba was the kind of dog I knew whithout a doubt he would fly over the moon for me, I felt I owded at least the same for hm,


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

My Zorba was an invalid for the last year of his life. Please don't take this wrong. I found there were things he still loved to do, so we played those games. He was full of himself, just cound't walk. When he wanted to get to antother part of the house, he just rolled around still he was were he wanted to be, When he wanted to go for walsk, I put him on a cart so he could survey his kingdom. He was a tough old guy, but anyone who saw him saw a dog who easilly adjusted to his new reality. He barked at me, made me throw his ball for him, etc.. He ate with Gusto, & again, the most amazing thing was how he told me in uncertain terms that he still wanted to be hear. I never left his side that last year, Vets came to the house for me, in fact when Zorba looked at me one day, it was as if to say, "time to Go, my love, so his doctor came to the house & put him down. Prior to that, his doctors would come to the house to check on him & they wered all amazed athow he was still running the show! As long as Zorba was happy, it didn't matter what I had to do. I would do anything for Zorb. He was my greatest teacher. He is my one true love.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Sounds like it was a good day for Hemi & you. Sarah, don't forget to take care of yourself through all of this. Try to get as much sleep as you can, I know this has taken one hell of a toll out of you. I'm keeping everything crossed that he pulls through this. You know, Hemi should be the mascot for this site. I hope that when he comes home, you post a ton of pictures of the little guy.


He's definately going to be the mascot for getting vaccinations!! I don't think he'll qualify as a "working dog", but he sure can look mean!! :twisted: 
Funny thing is, I just had surgery (8/30) to repair 2 torn abdominal muscles, and I haven't had to take one pain pill since this whole ordeal has started because I don't have any spare time to worry about myself. I've been getting good sleep since he's been bouncing back, but I know I haven't caught up at all from the sleepless nights.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I understand the whole thing - I really do. Sometimes we don't understand that a non perfect life can still have value.

Sometimes I think I kept Linus with me (he was 15 when he passed away, and a GSD) longer than we should have.

But even at the end, he would drag his self over to collect the *toys* and place them between his front paws daring the other dogs to steal them, which they never did. He was very regal until the end. 

To think, a vet told us to euthanize him as a puppy because his hips were "so bad". This dog had no trouble getting around and never showed any signs of problems until he started to loose muscle mass at 13 and the decline was gradual, but he always ate well and was playful. Only at the very end could you see his mind drifting (He would sometimes bark at the wall in his old dog bark) 

This dog was wonderful around my children. My youngest learned to walk grabbing onto his back and he was abundandly patient. Kids could fall on top of him, dress him up, do all the things to him that I did not think twice about back them. He would go out back and watch them while they played, never keeping his eyes off of them. Maybe he was not "perfect" but his life had value - LOTs of value. He was an excellent watchdog and really did chase off a few prowlers. [We lived in West Asheville at the time - never the *best* part of town]

He was, BTW, a mix of American and German lines. We got him in 1985.

I faced the same challenge wity Cyra when we found she was dsyplastic. She still works, but we have changed how she works (no more wilderness only water) but she is still the one dog of my three who climbs up on the sofa and quietly lays calmly with her head in my lap while I drink morming coffee and watch the news. [She is still a wild and crazy very active little dog though who does not know she is "supposed" to hurt]. It hurts to go through it, but her life still has value and she seems to be enjoying it.

Sounds like Hemi is enjoying the ride and will have a wonderful life and you will be made richer by sharing it with him.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> We lived in West Asheville at the time - never the *best* part of town


Still isn't. I wouldn't live there, that's for sure! Still lots of well wishes for little Hemi!


----------

